# brand new company first year plowing with video



## Outd00r Maint..

so here a vid of us plowing the first storm which was around 12 inches of snow,
was quite an experience, but we did make it out 

in the vid you can see me plowing the entrance im going slow,and u will see me it the curb but its all good...xysport

we did have issues with the extreme-v on our first storm...the cylinder was leaking fluid,when we finished the contracts we had to add 1 liter and more of hydraulic fluid...my buddy knew a guy that used to work at place that installed plows so he knew what to do,he thighed something to the cylinder,all seem fine know but will have to go to the shop since its still on warranty

Ohh! and that my buddy speaking French to me...i was asking if i was doing a good job..lol

http://www.zshare.net/video/699798895a3ab5df/


----------



## MileHigh

here's your vid.

http://www.zshare.net/videoplayer/player.php?SID=dl005&FID=69979889&FN=DSCN1366.AVI.flv&iframewidth=648&iframeheight=415&width=640&height=370&H=699798895a3ab5df


----------



## Brian Young

Whats up with trying to gently let the plow drop. I wonder if doing that over the night had something to do with it leaking. Nice truck! It should have cleaned up that little bit of snow in about a minute.


----------



## meyer22288

nice truck and plow. looks as tho that was your first time ever in a plow truck?


----------



## grandview

Put you plow into more scoop.


----------



## BossPlowGuy04

looks good practice makes perfect.


----------



## terrapro

Did you get any better as the night progressed? 

Not trying to offend you but you need some practice and DO NOT be afraid of the plow, get that thing on the ground and move some snow. That is a V use it as such..if you were closer I would galdly take you out to practice. Maybe someone near you is available with experience.

Good luck in the future


----------



## Outd00r Maint..

yea...newbie in the works....

i was trying to not tear up the lawn,thats what i find is tricky


----------



## terrapro

If you have to use marking stakes. You also need to keep an image in your mind of the property. Use natural markers like mailboxes, trees, shrubs, and curbs for reference.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Is that lawn your picking up the plow to go over? Even if it is don't pick the plow up that much. One day you'll try it and get yourself hung up.


----------



## the new boss 92

lower the plow! if the ground is frozen its harder to tear up, its your first year, you have still have alot to learn! good job otherwise.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

that was almost painful to watch.


----------



## Mark13

THEGOLDPRO;910760 said:


> that was almost painful to watch.


Haha, that's what I was thinking also.

Practice makes perfect, I do think some people are "naturally" much better at it then others though.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare

I find that I end up ripping up lawns anyways so I just don't worry about that too much. I mean I don't do it excessively, but sometimes you can't do much about it. I found I spend more time worrying about it than plowing. And I am a landscape company, so I can fix that stuff up in spring if need be. Some peoples grass is about 4" above the drive, so your gonna rip it up even if you lift the plow an inch, which would normally be enough. So don't worry about that too much. Some people complain. Just tell them you will fix it for them in spring.


----------



## nicksplowing

you are the weakest link.........................................GOODBYE! 
































:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## creativedesigns

Pas pire! Avec un peu plus de pratique tu deviendra l'expert! :laughing:


----------



## jdknight75

no need to criticize him, we have all been there, it wont take you long to get the hang of it. Youll figure out what you can and cant do, good luck this season. I just wish it would snow here. we are longer into the season with out snow in a long time.


----------



## ChevKid03

creativedesigns;910808 said:


> Pas pire! Avec un peu plus de pratique tu deviendra l'expert! :laughing:[/QUOTE
> 
> God Bless you


----------



## WIPensFan

Took a lot of balls to post a vid of your first plowing! You knew you would be hammered on here right? Everybody try to remember your first time plowing, and keep in mind it's his own equipment, not someone elses. Nothing wrong with being careful for a while. There is quite a learning curve for plowing. As long as everything gets done right and you come back with your equipment in one piece, your good.


----------



## asps4u

Not a horrible start. Everyone was new at some point, and I don't care what anybody says, they didn't start out perfect. You have to believe in your plow. It's not going to break by putting it on the ground and pushing snow. Being new, it will take you some time to get used to it, especially properly using a V plow. As others have stated, keep practicing, you'll get better. Relax, let the plow do the work, bump your head along the way and learn from your mistakes, (you will probably make many and that's ok). If you hurt the lawn, just let the customer know, and assure them that you will fix it in the spring. The fact you're out there trying is important, the rest will come with time. Just make sure you're always up front and honest with your customers, do the best you can and you could build some really solid relationships along the way. Good Luck and happy plowing :waving:


----------



## terrapro

WIPensFan;911131 said:


> Took a lot of balls to post a vid of your first plowing! You knew you would be hammered on here right? Everybody try to remember your first time plowing, and keep in mind it's his own equipment, not someone elses. Nothing wrong with being careful for a while. There is quite a learning curve for plowing. :





asps4u;911140 said:


> Not a horrible start. Everyone was new at some point, and I don't care what anybody says, they didn't start out perfect. :


I don't know what you guys are talking about. I was born with a shovel in hand.


----------



## asps4u

terrapro;911173 said:


> I don't know what you guys are talking about. I was born with a shovel in hand.


Umm, was it pink?








And than graduated to two?









And than got the big boy shovel?









:laughing::laughing:


----------



## AiRhed

A good way to practice before the snow flies is when the leaves fall. I started plowing at 16 in an 84 Jeep scrambler with the old push pull lever actuators for the tower and the angle Cylinders. My dad took me out in the fall and had me plow the leaves from the driveway. Leaves plow a lot like snow, and you can see the edge of the pavement, there's no visibility issues, but people will look at you pretty weird.

I hadn't plowed in 7 years till I got the V-plow this year and I took that out for some leaf plowing as well. Better than getting back charges for curb and lawn damage due to a couple pushes of the wrong button. That's a lot of truck, looks like a crew cab short or long box. It's also a lot of plow but in a storm or two you'll be used to it.


----------



## mkwl

Practice makes perfect- I was there (I'm still there compared to some guys oh here who have been plowing for decades lol)...I've gotten a lot better though- just have to kind of get a "feel" for it...:waving:


----------



## JD Dave

You didn't hit the curb hard. Next time when you hit the curb just back up 2" and then lift your blade up just a little at a time untill you clear the curb and then push over. To plow snow you have to be a little hard on stuff to be efficcient. I've taught alot of people to plow and if your not up to speed by the third storm it's time to find a new job. Upi can practice going over curbs when there is no snow. Have fun and update this thread after a few storms.


----------



## Longae29

i'm still laughing a couple minutes later here. i'm sure I, as everyone else looked funny when we started. as long as you got the jobs done, and are learning in the process, good for you, if by the 3rd storm you still look like that, there are plenty of guys who would probably buy your truck, because plowing isnt for you


----------



## mcwlandscaping

Exactly as JD said, posting your progress will let you see how your doing, it will help you a lot! I commend you for posting the vid of your first plowing knowing you have a ways to go! As JD also mentioned i agree that either you got it or you don't after a few storms. 

The guy thats in my 97' this winter had never plowed before. First storm i took him with me and had him plow a bit, i was scared that he wasn't going to be able to get it. Second storm i knew he had the basics and let him out on his own, we met up at the end of the day to do the final cleanup on a couple of lots and man what i saw shocked me. He had improved IMMENSELY throughout the day. Once you get more comfortable in the truck and aren't afraid to push the truck a little, you'll be amazed as to what you can do!


----------



## ford550

Good job. Keep up the practice. Don't be afraid to just click the plow and let it drop. You are not going to hurt the plow or the truck. At first it seems like you are going to break everything, but you won't. To do the job effeciently you will have to be a little rough on the equipment. Good luck, let us see an update after a couple storms.


----------



## icudoucme

You got the right equipment for the job! You'll get the hang of it real quick. Wish you all the best!


----------



## FISHERMANXLS

Just like everyone has stated, dont be scared of beating the equipment a little. Not saying that u should go out there and plow like a maniac, but try speeding it up a little so u can make money next time u go out. Good luck with it.

P.S. i can remember when i was almost that slow, but my father also owned his own company and showed me the tricks of the trade at a young age.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

Not to bad for a newbie  But I would def not lift the plow up that much, you get too much snow under ya one time you will have yourself up. Trust me been there done that never again. Your gonna knicks people's lawns. Especially if the ground did not freeze and it snows. Hang around here for a bit. Everyone here will help ya if you ahve any questions. Shoot me a message if you would like, if you have any q's.


----------



## sven_502

I wish my first plow truck was half that nice lol. Get some practice in and you'll be having fun and making money.


----------



## 87chevy

THEGOLDPRO;910760 said:


> that was almost painful to watch.


slightly! haha


----------



## Lux Lawn

Don't worry about the lawns right now you have to clean the snow, 
You will get better and faster as time goes on, don't worry. Pretty soon you will double your time. 

Good luck.


----------



## plowman4life

well i give you props for posting that. not many people here would go showing everyone thier first time plowing.

ill give you a tip though. 

drop the plow all the way. push and when you get close to the grass tap up on the controller for a second and it will take the plow out of float and raise it an inch or so, so that you dont damage grass.

also when you hit someing put the truck in reverse back up and inch raise the plow a couple of inches and drive forward.

you have a fisher plow on a ford. the first thing to break isnt gonna be either of those i can dam near guarantee it.


----------



## PowerWagon

Outd00r Maint..;910116 said:


> yea...newbie in the works....
> 
> i was trying to not tear up the lawn,thats what i find is tricky


are you trying to plow the Lawn?? funny thing some one ask me if I going plow lawn  I said YEAH RIGHT.. :laughing:


----------



## drivewaydoctor

We were ALL there at one time bro. Whether it be 5 minutes, 5 hours or 5 storms, we were all there at one time!

I've been plowing for over 15 years now.


----------



## lesedwards

*Kwik Kerb*

When I seen your message I thought I recognized the business name but was not sure. Did you buy a Kwik Kerb system in the spring and come to Caledonia Ontario for training?


----------



## dlcs

You did fine, everything takes practice. No need to be a plow jockey going 50 mph across the lot. Take your time and learn your technique. So easy for these guys to criticize you, when they don't post videos of thewir first time plowing.


----------



## CAT 245ME

Invest in a set of back up lights as well, the factory lights don't cut it when it's dark as hell.


----------



## nhpatriot

That ExtremeV is a great plow. I have the same one in the 9'6" model.

On the Fisher controller for that plow you cannot just tap the down or float button, like you can with some others. You must hold it down for a second, and it will then go into "float" mode which is what you want. 

When you are pushing straight like that, always go into "scoop" position. Then don't be shy on the accelerator. As you are coming up on the curb, or grass edge, simultaneously slow your speed, and retract the blade into a straight blade configuration. Stop for a second, and tap up on the controller JUST UNTIL it takes the pressure of the blade off the ground. Now push that snow back.

Once you get a good feel for that setup, you will be amazed by it's productivity. It's great that you are starting out with such good equipment, now just learn to maximize it. Good luck!


----------



## CHCSnowman

You will eventually get the hang of it....it's not as easy as some make it out to be. If you are on grass, let your blade down all the way, then lift it just enough that you feel weight on the front of truck....then hit the gas! Nice set up you have!

I was lucky that my dad had me running a plow truck when I was 10 years old, back in blizzard of 1978. To me....plowing snow is like riding a bike. Once you learn you will never forget.

And to all you guys who were born with snowplows in your hands.......I feel sorry for your mommas


----------



## lesedwards

*Backup Lights*

Yes I agree I just put a set on both of or our trucks. I placed them just back from the bumber mounted on the frame plus I have a magnet one on the cab roof which comes on and stays on with my blue light.


----------



## Outd00r Maint..

thanks for the nice tips and feedback,
will keep you posted, i am getting better .seems like its taking me less time doing some entrances


----------



## IPLOWSNO

dam those are some hefty payments to make, i hope your the guy that excells in the office, thats where it will count, hell my daughter can plow better than that lmao,but that means you can replace yourself with cheap labor,

but that is good if you can grow your biz on the back of others, 

please dont do a thread of what your truck looks like in the spring lol, i can see it now flat tires mirror hanging by a stubborn wire, box shifted 4'' that would be too much hard lol


----------



## Outd00r Maint..

IPLOWSNO;917870 said:


> dam those are some hefty payments to make, i hope your the guy that excells in the office, thats where it will count, hell my daughter can plow better than that lmao,but that means you can replace yourself with cheap labor,
> 
> but that is good if you can grow your biz on the back of others,
> 
> please dont do a thread of what your truck looks like in the spring lol, i can see it now flat tires mirror hanging by a stubborn wire, box shifted 4'' that would be too much hard lol


the're big payments, but, at least my customers can count on me being there.


----------



## MileHigh

LOL.....

I remember the first time I plowed...

It was at a large mall...and I got yelled at for windrowing snow over wall 3 stories down on top of a parking garage...I was plowing with skid and had absolutely no strategy at all. It was during the day and real intimidating...My first night shift is when I really started to learn how to move some snow...It's all gravy now.


----------



## Tirioloservices

1st thikng...sont push so far in... your not doing anything by lifting the plow and driving all that way in
2nd.... dont jerk the plow so much up or down left or right
just trying to help and you.. need to practice and then youll be a pro
these guys will be dicks but everyone started some where


----------



## the new boss 92

Tirioloservices;919595 said:


> 1st thikng...sont push so far in... your not doing anything by lifting the plow and driving all that way in
> 2nd.... dont jerk the plow so much up or down left or right
> just trying to help and you.. need to practice and then youll be a pro
> these guys will be dicks but everyone started some where


i agree with you, also dont worry to much about all the crumbs. you can claen thoes you alot fater with a v blade then a straight blade! its all in stratagy and learning the ropes off it all. practice makes perfect!


----------



## bosman

Any chances of an updated video, maybe on the same drive.


----------



## pmorrissette

we haven't had any real snow up here since...


----------



## ALC-GregH

wait until you get better and start going faster then trip the blade. WOW, you'll crap your pants stop and get out to make sure it didn't break off the front of the truck. LOL


----------



## billet-boy

THEGOLDPRO;910760 said:


> that was almost painful to watch.


What he said


----------



## Outd00r Maint..

yea we hit the trip edge few times ,it makes crazy noise

still hasn't snowed yet,
there calling for some tommorow


----------



## AndyTblc

Outd00r Maint..;926109 said:


> yea we hit the trip edge few times ,it makes crazy noise


Thats what it's made to do, and from the video, it's doing it's job correctly. What I usually do going over a curb, go up, raise the blade, then once you get the blade past the curb the put it back in float, don't leave it up then if you have to get the back tires over the curb too, then maybe raise the blade an inch so you aren't digging in. Don't be afraid of it.


----------



## sven_502

Yeah tripping can be a little odd when you're not used to it, I tripped my unimount a few times the first time I tried plowing and got out of the truck to confirm the blade was still in front of the truck lol. It makes quite the crash. That and the shock is gone on mine so it smashes back excessively hard.


----------



## Outd00r Maint..

still waiting for a good storm..right now where just having freezing rain


----------



## detailman

Great Video but I hope you were getting paid by the hour cause at that rate you could have paid off your truck in one storm.


----------



## bob00

bonne job pour une promiere fois tes de quel coin ??

moi je suis a laval si tu as bessoin d'un coup de main cette hiver


----------



## mike custom

there's a lot of people on here trying to put this guy down, whilst stepping on his head in the process. This guy's got himself a nice rig and you guys are telling him to move faster! I have a new plow guy on one of my trucks this year and I told him that I rather he plow 5 driveways per hour than **** something up. Just take it slow and steady, man, because one screw up can cost you thousands, either in repair to your rig, repair to a clients property, or lost time because your broken down. You'll naturally get faster and get a better hang of the dimensions of your vehicle and it's capabilities. Good luck out there!


----------



## Medicjdl

Pal don't listen to these guys. Go nice and easy and get used to using your new EXPENSIVE plow. Once you get used to it you'll be laughing at how slow you were at first. I know I am ..lol


----------



## uniquechev

No bad for your first time out ! Looks like your doing something right with that new truck and v plow but where were the end markers on the plow ? i didnt see any . like some people said take your time and just get through the storm not like some of these "plow guys" that are hacks and dont give 2 Sh*%s about their equipment. Its only the start of the winter so you'll get plenty of practice !!! wesport you have to crawl before you walk and walk before you run .


----------



## ajman21

Ive only plowed a few times but an my first time out with my very used equipment I triped the blade twice after the second time I have far less reservation about the liberal use of force! whats funny is I took my wife out and the second time and she told me that I acted afraid of breaking something... of course I was as i dont have the cash to be fixing my stuff constantly


----------



## SuperdutyShane

Wait, why were you jerking the plow so much? When your lifting to go over the curb, dont lift 1/2" then another 1/2" so on, do it all in once, then let it float. By now everything is frozen. Be careful not to get hung up on the lawn where you really had the blade up. Also, if that was me, I would use scoop a little bit more.

Anyway, nice equipment. Im glad you posted a vid of your first plow, because now your able to get "constructive criticism"


----------



## Outd00r Maint..

update: http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=95907


----------



## FisherVMan

Hey you have a nice outfit and in time you will be an old pro..................... takes lots of pratice and your always learning . I have plowed for almost 40 years and have tryed em all with trucks and with tractors and they all have something to show you ! It helps to have a good gameplan of how to plow a certain lot and then try it a few different ways and you will find that starting out different and pushing it differently can make a big difference in how many passes it will take to do the same job.
With your outfit you will be a hard act to follow when you get used to it as that is 1st class!
Good luck


----------



## plowinginma

Oh my that was painfull to watch .. Kinda like a train wreck Ya just have to watch... Made my blood pressure go up a little though..LOL Good luck in the future!!


----------



## timmy1

This is a nice easy going video for those of you who's blood pressure is elevated.








[/URL][/IMG]

I'm no expert, but I have my wipers on intermittent and I'm cleaning up from left to right away from the building...


----------

